# home grooming - clippers advice needed



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

no worries, I already got my answer


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Which clippers did you go with?

I found that clippers that boast of "cool running blades" that are supposed to never get hot are the best to get!

I'd love to know what you wound up with. Review!!


----------

